

Want to make apps in your browser? Early invitations available. - gavamedia

https://gavamedia.com<p>We can't reveal much as patents are in the works, but I'm happy answer questions if you email me at chrisringrose@gavamedia.com
======
pancakeman
I had signed up for <http://gavamedia.com> a few days ago. Their home page has
some pretty cool animating 3D effects in chrome for those clouds.

The site's a development environment. An IDE for online programming to make
web apps. Hope the launch product is as good as the launch page.

